# Awesome day



## josborne4034 (May 1, 2016)

4 man limit awesome day!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice haul!!! Which waters?


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea a fun day went with 18 dozen minnows and used them all.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Useless post. Just a brag.

Man you could at least post the Lake.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Take it for what its worth. The crappies are biting. Get out and find em.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

this is the kind of post you see on that facebook page , ohio fish reports. I understand the joy of catching lots of fish, but for a forum of experienced fisherman I also think to include some info for the report is needed. If not then just a picture of lots of fish has no meaning other than what it is. I dont mean this to be rude but on that facebook page after you go through it , most of it is just brag and not much info, not all but a lot of it. It is fun to look at some of the bigger fish caught but even lots of those are from years past there. I got wore out on it pretty quick.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

C'mon people, more than half of fishing reports are meant to be braggin. It's that time of year for crappie... he got them either jigging (pink, white, chartreuse) or using minnows close to brush or just off the brush. Doesn't really matter which lake but the shallower lakes are warmer than the deeper ones... regardless the shallow parts of deep lakes get warmer than the deeper parts.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The point of his post was that the crappie are in their spring shallow catching mode right now. Point made.

It doesn't matter what lake, it translates to all of the lakes in this state


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

josborne4034 said:


> 4 man limit awesome day!


4 man limit! That's awesome! Lol gonna get arthritis in the hands cutting all those up!
I took the weekend off to catch up on side jobs an yard work. But this weekend's shaping up to be my kinda crappie weather. Overcast/rainy/stormy/warm.....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Glasseyes that Facebook page is not a fishing page. Anyone who post fish caught and reports how and that they were caught in any other lure the a repackaged Coomer bait you are KICKED OFF SITE. Happened to me and many others that were in it. It's a joke not a fishing report site.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree now that I visited it, I understand some gentleman with the last name of Coomer? I think is behind it with a swim bait. I was just remarking I guess from what I seen there it reminds me of what this sight is about and not just a place to brag, but to inform, teach and share what we all like about the sport, that's all.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was with them catching the fish the post was just to let guys know the crappie action is heating up.dont like to tell what lake because some guys get mad.we drove a hour to fish it was not my home lake at deer creek


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Really, people are getting mad now when you don't offer up your fishing hole and technique now? The Internet is the death of humanity. 

He caught crappie, dipping minnows, in central Ohio. I should think the "experienced" anglers on this site could make use of that information


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

read the post, no one said anything about their honey hole. my comment was just that a picture of a four man limit of crappie reminded me of all the brag posts on the facebook page of ohio fishing reports and , this forum has always been more of a information page on how to and technique . Not their particular honey hole, although telling someone which body of water would not be considered a honey hole I think. the picture and comment are fine and shows a great day of fishing but, why not include the bait used , the depth, maybe lake and time of day, etc. this just helps others to make a game plan that are not quite as fortunate as some.
for instance the information that fishslim has shared about catching the eyes.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job on the slabs - I have been wacking them as well on two different lakes. I refuse to buy 18 dozen minnows so when I run out of 4 or 5 dozen I switch over to jigs tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

I got banned from that site for saying Big Joshy in a post. That guys a real you know what. Not to mention the constant posts of undersized, and over-limit catches.

Also, you're right this is a place to teach and inform. However, giving away spots is not a requirement for the page. I hate that facebook page because you had nothing but leeches begging/angrily asking for spots fish were caught. With the amount of traffic these sites get no one should ever give up a spot or a lake. Lakes aren't as big as they seem and posting a lake can get a few dozen extra boats on that water. Depth, temps, lures, etc. are all great but its up to you to find them.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks to me like 18 dozen minnows were used to catch a 4 man limit in brush piles at a lake 1 hour from Deer Creek.

I would bet they could have used artificial bait, saved the gas money and done just as good at Deer Creek.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Crappies on downed trees S of 36 and N of Big Run on Alum. Minnows are fine but not needed. 1/8 - 1/16 jig with white or chartruse mousey or twister. There are plenty of trees for everyone so enjoy. The larger ones are under the smaller ones if you can get through the smaller ones.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

What was the average size of the 4 man limit? I personally think the size limit should be 10" just my thoughts..


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

1more said:


> What was the average size of the 4 man limit? I personally think the size limit should be 10" just my thoughts..


I'm guessing the average size of each mans limit was 30. For real thought I know in my home lake (logan) that even a 10" fish can be a small filet. Other lakes 9" is thick. I
Look at it as a guide....you CAN keep them that small but do you want too?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

GOOD CATCH!!! I'm hoping to get out thursday and maybe sunday after the tribe game!

I never kept under 10 at pymi. They're just too small. I never measured before this year, but when ya get home and clean em on the cooler (has inches ruled on top) I never had a 9 inch. Most I keep are about 10 1/2 +

This year i'm measuring to be safe. Cant afford a fine or losing any gear ( i take plenty) nor anything else!


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had to really zoom in to see those crappie, some are pretty small...


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

matticito said:


> GOOD CATCH!!! I'm hoping to get out thursday and maybe sunday after the tribe game!
> 
> I never kept under 10 at pymi. They're just too small. I never measured before this year, but when ya get home and clean em on the cooler (has inches ruled on top) I never had a 9 inch. Most I keep are about 10 1/2 +
> 
> This year i'm measuring to be safe. Cant afford a fine or losing any gear ( i take plenty) nor anything else!


Agreed, let them grow to be big and tasty fillets! I'm calling people in from now on who I see keeping little ones.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

That Facebook site is awful. There is a lot of over the limit bragging and more people defending the over limit fisherman than defending the regulations. I left the page when a guy posted he caught a limit of eyes took them home and went to another lake and caught another limit. I informed him he was breaking the law and man did I get flamed by other posters who felt it was perfectly okay to keep shorts and over the limit. And it is most certainly one big Vic Croomer advertisement site.

This is certainly a bragging post by the OP, again no one needs to post a honey hole or even the lake, but water temp and weather conditions would be nice, depth helpful too, then it's a fishing report. I could careless if the report lists the lure\bait, because by the time I read the report and get out to fish conditions will have changed and so to will the bait\lure color and style.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

1more said:


> What was the average size of the 4 man limit? I personally think the size limit should be 10" just my thoughts..


I personally think the size limit on saugeye should be 18" but it isn't going to happen. I only keep crappie over 10 and saugeye from 16-20, and hardly ever keep a limit, but to each their own



BassHunter45 said:


> Agreed, let them grow to be big and tasty fillets! I'm calling people in from now on who I see keeping little ones.


What difference does it make to you? If someone wants to keep a 9" fish, that's their right. As stated above, not something I would do but it's really none of your business. If you're able to tell some of those fish are 8" or 8.5" from that picture, then you have superhuman abilities.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

it would've been nice to know which lake, but other than that, at least they're hitting.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't keep fish very often, in the inter I might keep a few crappie . when I do I normally wont keep any unless they are close to 10" . That said I've mentioned this before, the smaller fish of a species to me may not have as much meat but are better table fare. Most will agree larger fish, older fish are not as good eating and to me same will go for smaller species, crappie and saugeye.
I know when they 1st put saugeye in Deer creek there was no limit on how many you could keep and there is still no size limit to this day. We , everyone catching them was keeping a lot of fish and there were no big fish at that time and I can remember although there was not much meat on them as far as eating went they were unbelievable.
I never keep any now unless they are 16" or larger but I don't begrudge anyone that is keeping the smaller fish to eat, I remember how good those smaller ones taste.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

That brings back some memories, when I ran charter boat from 1975 until 2006 they guys always wanted bigger fish and I used to tell them,,.. take what the lake gives you today. Throwing back 19 and 20 inch fish all day left them short at the end of the day their time ran out and they wish the had them back, I called them "wish fish". As long as the fish are legal why be so picky, when you cook and eat them they all look alike then right? To each his own but I mind my own business on what anyone takes, their money, license, and time, as long as their legal.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

used to go to lake erie for walleye charter back late 70s early 80s, we went with same captain every year, and right now I cant remember his name lol, but anyway we brought home our limit every year, not big fish but good eaters and we always had a good time.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I love to eat fish but I still only take few messes each year from Deercreek. I hear of people keeping 30 crappie and going all the time . I would certainly get tired of cleaning them and eating them . I consider it a treat to eat crappie just like morels . Last Sunday I threw back because I had to be back home for my mothers birthday and didn't feel like being rushed cleaning fish. I am still amazed how these lakes keep producing fish after being pounded by fishermen . I just got back from Alabama crappie fishing and even though they have a 9 inch limit most of the crappie are 11 inches and up . We didn't even measure one all week because they are just simply huge. A guy told me that he and his dad had cleaned over 400 crappie in one week. I was like holy smokes that's over 800 fillets why would anyone want that many ......


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol a few guys go out an catch a few nice limits of fish an it turns into this.
Haha they look like solid keepers to me. Again great job guys!!


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Most was 9 1/2 to 10 kept a few 11" had about 12 fish that was over 12" but turned them back.we got 163 total but some 8 to 9 that we turned back.we took a older guy with us that don't fish much he ask if he could have them for a fish fry.i only eat fish 2 times a year and don't keep much for my family but when I keep fish I like to keep 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 turn the big ones back.im a crappie fisherman only don't fish for no other fish.we probably hooked 25 white bass some was real nice but turned them back.hope this year is a good year fishing last 2 years was not good for me


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know how you get by only eating fish 2 times a year. I eat fish at least 2 times a week. Salmon, Pogy, Talapia, Sardines, and then fish I catch, which is Crappie 95% of the time.

I love fish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a close friend that lives fishing, I mean really loves to fish, and absolutely will not eat them, he hates fish. So I can understand someone not eating fish very often, myself ,I like eating them but only fish I like baked or grilled is salmon, the rest is deep fried and so we don't eat deep fried foods but maybe once a month or every other month for health reasons.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea I like to eat fish but we do foster care for teenaged girls 15 to 18 and they don't like fish so we don't fix them.


----------

